# Car and Driver full test of the Mk 3 coupe



## Vegas-RoadsTTer (Mar 17, 2013)

Car & Driver did a fully instrumented review of the Mk 3 coupe. The review is only available in the November print edition. My personal comments are in parens.
1.	Excellent straightline acceleration for a 220 hp engine. (the numbers are slightly better than the 2011+ Mk 2 as you would expect since it is virtually the same engine and slightly less weight) “on the verge of sports car speed”, the same engine can be had for much less on other VW/Audi cars.
2.	“braking and roadholding are legitimate sports car performances”
3.	Wished the suspension was adaptable as the 19” tires were “fairly harsh, though not unduly so for a car with handling this direct”
4.	Styling “looks as if Audi replaced some radiused curves with kinks and called it a day. Unless you park it next to its predecessor, telling them apart is tricky”
5.	Competitors in this price range have better engines. “The car is so stable and planted that it needs more power to come alive and dance.” Outcorners and outbrakes the old TTRS
6.	TTS configuration seems to be a better match to the ability of the chassis 
7.	This was a rare reviewer that hated the new dash. Audi was noted for the easiest to use MMI which has now become very complex and distracting. (I’ve seen similar comments from initial owner reviews. The new dash takes some getting used to but then most folks love it.) He was also unimpressed by the rest of the interior “bordering on the bland …. considering the first-generation TT” He did like the climate controls in the vents.
8.	Specs
a.	0-60 5.2s
b.	¼ mile 13.8s at 99 mph
c.	Skidpad .98g best in class but “transitions from firmly planted to sliding off course with little warning”
d.	Braking 70-0 in 151’ best in class
e.	Weight 3167 lbs, 59/41 distribution, 14.4 lbs/hp
f.	Cg 19.5”
9.	Comparisons to lower costing 228 xdrive, Golf R, and 370Z touring it has better brakes, poorer acceleration, and better skidpad. (Another point of comparison, C&D’s latest lightning lap track tests had the S3 faster than the Golf R and VW GTI yet the S3 was slower than the Mk 2 TTS. I’m expecting the Mk 3 TTS track performance to be comparable the Mk 2 TTRS)
10.	Reviewer makes the frequently heard comment that the TT is about the same price as the C&D 10 Best 235M and only slightly less than the much more capable Corvette. (You could also add the Boxster/Cayman to that mix. Perhaps further evidence that the TT is over-priced is the fact that there are plenty to choose from on dealer lots because there has been none of the expected new model demand. September TT sales figures released by Audi are on par with the last 5 years of Mk 2 sales, projecting a dismal about 2000 cars/year in the US.)


----------



## Huey52 (Nov 10, 2010)

Nice summation. Thanks!


----------



## randolphmcafee (Oct 22, 2015)

*Empty Lots*

I agree that it was a very nice summary. I read the C&D article earlier.

I have to disagree with C&D about there being lots of these cars. Most of the LA area dealers either have one or two, and usually zero roadsters. One dealer was asking $2500 over MSRP. This doesn't seem like a surplus situation, at least in LA.

Moreover, white, grey or black are the only colors. I checked dealers out to 150 miles, and none had a car in a color. I bought a white Roadster.

Other points:
The Boxster isn't in the same price range. A similarly equipped Boxster is $25K more. Even if you wanted to buy a Boxster for $55K with no electrics, nav or other options, good luck finding one. There are Boxsters at the $100K MSRP. Sheesh.

I came from the BMW 135 to the Audi TT Roadster. The 235 drives exactly like the 135 did. It is a great car. I think that the Audi is more fun to drive -- sure-footed and nimble. Four wheel drive matters, especially on damp or irregular road.


----------



## Vegas-RoadsTTer (Mar 17, 2013)

*There is a Scuba blue roadster locally at Henderson NV Audi*



randolphmcafee said:


> I agree that it was a very nice summary. I read the C&D article earlier.
> 
> I have to disagree with C&D about there being lots of these cars. Most of the LA area dealers either have one or two, and usually zero roadsters. One dealer was asking $2500 over MSRP. This doesn't seem like a surplus situation, at least in LA.
> 
> ...


Been sitting there over a month. About $55K MSRP. About 6 weeks ago, Commonwealth Audi in Santa Ana had 3 TTs on the lot and had been there for weeks.


----------



## Huey52 (Nov 10, 2010)

I regularly check the New England listings and only a couple sold throughout to date. Same couple allotted per dealership here. Each dealership appears to also be getting one Launch Edition TTS as well as one other configuration. They just don't seem to sell here. Likely at this price point many opt for a domestic sportscar. But that's ok, we'll be unique out there.


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

I work at Audi North Scottsdale in Arizona. We've sold 6 TT's so far, 4 coupes, 1 roadster, and 1 TTS, none sat here longer than 7 days before selling. The TTS was less than 48 hours of hitting the lot and it was a launch edition.

We are now sold out until November, when we have 4 more coming in sold. They seem to be doing great in our area.


----------



## Vegas-RoadsTTer (Mar 17, 2013)

*TTS may be a winner*



ProjectA3 said:


> I work at Audi North Scottsdale in Arizona. We've sold 6 TT's so far, 4 coupes, 1 roadster, and 1 TTS, none sat here longer than 7 days before selling. The TTS was less than 48 hours of hitting the lot and it was a launch edition.
> 
> We are now sold out until November, when we have 4 more coming in sold. They seem to be doing great in our area.


Right now they are just scarce. If you look on Cars.com nationally, there are lots of base TTs for sale and not moving. TTS may be a Cayman killer.

I also don't understand Audi's self-imposed production limits. Manipulating the market to create scarcity


----------

